# Got my Moebius Eye Gone Wild kit by VonFranco



## MonsterModelMan

Got my Moebius "Eye Gone Wild" kit and there are 3 others mentioned on the box that are coming too!

Stoned Hoods, Monster Shifter, and PalmAid....they all look similar to the style of a lot like Fink kits I've seen but unique as their own!










These are very cool looking hot rod kits!

MMM


----------



## Tim Nolan

Awesome. I've got two coming, good to see we may see some more down the pipe! I love Franco's work, but I'd sure like to see Florida Homegrown Kulture artist Sonny DePalma get a crack at designing some stuff for them as well. (expecially since Moebius is right at my back door here in sunny florida!)


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Thanks 3M for this announcement. I've been waiting for this kit since summer. :thumbsup: 

Where'd you pick it up, Cult? LHS?

~RK~


----------



## Marko

Looking forward to getting mine. Thanks for the preview. Also, glad to see more on the way.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Thanks 3M for this announcement. I've been waiting for this kit since summer. :thumbsup:
> 
> Where'd you pick it up, Cult? LHS?
> 
> ~RK~


Roy,

Picked mine up at my local hobby shop in NJ!

MMM


----------



## Moebius

Tim Nolan said:


> Awesome. I've got two coming, good to see we may see some more down the pipe! I love Franco's work, but I'd sure like to see Florida Homegrown Kulture artist Sonny DePalma get a crack at designing some stuff for them as well. (expecially since Moebius is right at my back door here in sunny florida!)


I love what Sonny did with the Big Frankie, I may have to send him a note at some point...


----------



## gareee

The only reason I didn't get the eye gone wild kit, was that the car wasn't tooned up to match the rat fink type of look.

I LOVE Odd Rodds, and fink stuff, but as someone else mentioned in a ratfink thread here, Moebuis is missing the boat on these with the standard traditional cars. I wasn;t sure why I wasn't digging the kit, until he mentioned the cars, and that hit the nail on the head.

(This also from an old Zingers and Deal fan.)


----------



## Dave Metzner

Eye Gone Wild is straight out of Von Franco's art work...
The car is as the artist drew it...reviewed by and approved by him.
Obviously some of you know better how to do these things than Von Franco does 
I'll be sure to pass your suggestions and criticism on to him! 

Dave


----------



## geoffdude

Dave Metzner said:


> Eye Gone Wild is straight out of Von Franco's art work...
> The car is as the artist drew it...reviewed by and approved by him.
> Obviously some of you know better how to do these things than Von Franco does
> I'll be sure to pass your suggestions and criticism on to him!
> 
> Dave


Art is subjective. People like different styles. People pay for art they like based upon their subjective taste (models too). People also SHOULD be able to comment on what they think about style.. without others taking them to task for it by being *snarky*.


----------



## MykTurk

It looks too "Toy-Like", not "Art-Like", lacking the "Action and Life" the original artwork so perfectly translates, even in still form. Go back and look at the old "Weird-ohs", Monogram "Mouse" kits and early Revell Roth Monsters and you'll get an idea of what I mean. "Action and Life". I was excited to hear about this, and disapointed in seeing the finished product. A prime example of what's "wrong" would be the "rips" in the roof. Far to "squared and stiff" looking compaired with the original artwork. Again, "Toy-Like", but not in a good way, pretty much sums it up. Maybe after a few get built, painted nicely and tweaked proper... We'll see. Flame on!


----------



## Auroranut

Each to their own, but personally I like the concept and the kit. I think it's one of those "love or hate" kits. It would have been nice to see it with more detail and more exaggerated look but I think it has a nice '60s atmosphere. I never thought much of the weirdos kits but they were popular enough in their day. The Revell RF kits are of course the standard to strive for but I think the Eye Gone wild has a lot of potential. That Stoned Hoods and Crooks kit looks like it'll be a killer if it's done EXACTLY as the painting!! Hell, they all look cool to me!!
Tim Nolans suggestion of getting Sonny to do some concepts sounds great too! 
Dave, with all due respect, I agree with geoffdude- cut the guys some slack!! Everyone's entitled to their opinions whether we like it or not. There are some guys here that rub me the wrong way too but I still show them courtesy on the boards....

Chris.


----------



## gareee

I'm sorry you took offense to my feedback on why I didn't purchase the kit. I really like the other car images that were included with the kit someone else posted... but the original artwork is quite different then the actual kit.

Part of what I liked about the deal kits, and some of the odd rodd like variants, is the over the top take on the vehicles themselves. Flap Jack is an excellent example, as were the zingers, and the recently re released messerschnizle.

I want to see Moebius do more things like those, and the eye is a step in that direction, just not far enough for my tastes. And I'd hate to see the line fail, because others share the same opinion.

Let me point out the "Fink" thread here at Hobbytalk, with some amazing Ratfink builds.. and a few other's opinions about the Moebius Eye kit.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227023&page=25









That's the Eye original artwork I'm seeing online. I see a car with HUGE back tires, surrounded in smoke, popping a wheelie, with a lot of "movement".

And I don't see that in the actual car part of the kit. Hopefully I'm making my opinion clearer, rather then digging myself into a hole?

Other then casting parts solid I'd prefer clear for budget kit build lighting, I've LOVED every single moebius kit I've purchased so far.

I'd just rather see some more "dynamics" in this new car series. Instead of the car resting on the ground, I'd want a clear stand holding it up in a "popping wheelie" pose, with clear reddish orange fire coming from the exhaust pipes, or smoke coming from the tires.

This is more of what I was hoping to see... granted I don't know the limitations of styrene kit abilities, and what might be possible, or un doable.
From this:










To This:










There are a lot of examples of what I'm hopefully getting at.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

gareee,

At first I thought you might have been complaining about something missing from the car and start getting all accurate and stuff but after seeing your photoshop example...I see your point. More like a charicature(sp?) cartoon looking car in the second pic with motion and ZOOM!
This should be the kind of input I think Moebius would want to hear about...too bad we aren't in on it before they actually get made but maybe this will be considered on the new ones...

I have to admit, the second pic looks a lot more like the cartoon pic of the artwork.

I still like the one they did give us...think of the possibilities now with what you've shown us.

MMM


----------



## gareee

They got most of the details in..but didn't quite hit that characature type style on the model like the old dave deal stuff, or the old zingers did.

Heres a pics of the old zingers and some deal wheels for reference. I wish they'd reissue all of those.





































These all have a similar style to the old ratfink anbd odd rodds stuff.


----------



## Buc

Have to admit I thought a lot along the lines of Gareee when I first
saw kit photo's. Looked nothing like the artwork.

Ya gotta admit that photo-shopped pix is really, really good! 

Buc


----------



## Moebius

Funny thing is, I don't see any pictures of the Roth kits this is being compared to. Looks like Zingers and Deals Wheels have been posted to show where we went wrong. Someone tell me where Dragnut is any different in design than what we did? I have the box art, I have the kit I built years ago. Hmm, body seems like a toy, even rolls on round wheels like a toy.... Von Franco wanted something just like what Roth/Revell used to do, and to me it seems an awful lot like Roth to me when you look at Dragnut.


----------



## gareee

I'm not saying you guys went wrong. I'm saying I prefer things that look more like what I posted.

If you are taking offense to my comments, then just delete them. I like mobius as a company, and love a lot of your products, and don't want to piss in your corn flakes.


----------



## MykTurk

Have a look at the "Robin Hood Fink"...
Maybe a better example of art meeting life would be the Tom Daniel "Snap Draggin's" cartooned creations.


----------



## hedorah59

To me the Zingers don't look much different - Just bigger wheels and engines?

I may have to get two of these - One to build stock and one to try to match that great photoshop image :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

gareee said:


> I'm not saying you guys went wrong. I'm saying I prefer things that look more like what I posted.
> 
> If you are taking offense to my comments, then just delete them. I like mobius as a company, and love a lot of your products, and don't want to piss in your corn flakes.


Not my style to delete someone's posts. Never said I took offense, it's just I read it's not "ratfink" like, with pictures of Zingers and Deal's Wheels posted, and I showed what we based the design on. If the Eye isn't "ratfink" like, then neither is the Dragnut, which a lot of the design was based on. As simple a design as we could make it, that made VF happy. No worries about my cornflakes, as I'm a Captain Crunch guy....


----------



## gareee

Well, my choice of words was wrong then. Thats why I presented pics of what I was hoping to see. I think my opinion is clearer now though.


----------



## zike

Dave Metzner said:


> Obviously some of you know better how to do these things than Von Franco does
> I'll be sure to pass your suggestions and criticism on to him!
> 
> Dave


Yes, please do that. It's the one useful contribution in your otherwise typically rude and condescending response to your customers.

I've read every post on this BB since it began but I keep my mouth shut unless something really gets under my skin. Look, I love what Moebius has done. I have almost every kit they ever made and I've bought several in case lots. It's my favorite model company and they've got about $1000.00 out of me this year.

But let's call a spade a spade. This kit was phoned in. If Von Franco approved it then he was wrong. Artists aren't infallible and they aren't above doing something for a buck. This is simply a poor kit.

Whoever sculpted it has no understanding of American pop culture or car culture. It appears to have been done by someone more familiar with the1960's Cultural Revolution in China than the American racing scene of the 1960's.

There is no shame in admitting to this fact. I've still got my case of Jupiter 2 kits on order. This doesn't mean we all hate Moebius. Moebius is like my girlfriend - I love her but sometimes she really screws things up. Moebius just needs to take a good,hard, long look at this kit. Don't just react to our posting with a knee jerk defense. I mean really sit and look at that kit. It's not well done. Just say you coulda' done better and the next kit will be an improvement.

The photoshop art post by garee is what this kit should have looked like. Von Franco may have signed off on the lump you showed him but I'll bet he would have signed more enthusiastically on garee's art. If VF really thinks the current kit is better, then I suggest you reconsider your relationship with him. I won't buy the Von Franco kit but I would buy garee's design.


----------



## gareee

I didn't intend to start a war.. and I don;t blame anyone for getting defensive or their work. IMHO, Moebius are artists, just like individuals, and a lot of sweat and blood go into getting something produced and out there.

When I saw the artwork, I was really jazzed to see new things in the style I prefer getting produced again, and as Moebuis pointed out, it IS in the style of some of the fink kits. Just not the exaggerated style I prefer.


----------



## Moebius

zike said:


> Don't just react to our posting with a knee jerk defense. I mean really sit and look at that kit. It's not well done. Just say you coulda' done better and the next kit will be an improvement.


No knee jerk reaction here, I just posted what we were going for as directed by VF. Next kit? If this doesn't do anything sales-wise, we've learned our lesson and there won't be a next one regardless of what the box says.



zike said:


> The photoshop art post by garee is what this kit should have looked like. Von Franco may have signed off on the lump you showed him but I'll bet he would have signed more enthusiastically on garee's art. If VF really thinks the current kit is better, then I suggest you reconsider your relationship with him. I won't buy the Von Franco kit but I would buy garee's design.


I think you're all missing the point. Another picture for everyone of a Roth kit. They were toy like with something propped up in it! This is the look he wanted. If the public doesn't like it, then he was wrong, and we won't do another. I'm not going to apologize for doing it as he thought it should be. If you guys want a Zinger or a Deal's Wheel, then they're out there or will be. We weren't going for that look, you're comparing apples and oranges! By the way, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chuck

Regarding Roth caricature kits, I passed on Revell's boring Mr. Gasser several times:


















... until I saw this "Amazing" magazine cover. Minimal modifications really amp up this kit.










Now, after seeing Garee's photoshopped image I may be tempted to get the VF kit and leave it on my dashboard some sunny afternoon. 

Yeah, that'll work.


----------



## mrmurph

Does the static version Moebius has released allow for more customizing and variations? 

I'm not a "vehicle person," so the kit doesn't have appeal for me either way. I will be interested in seeing what creative builders do with their kits. 

Lesson here: You can't please all the people all the time, but the folks at Moebius do their darndest to try.


----------



## MykTurk

mrmurph said:


> Does the static version Moebius has released allow for more customizing and variations?
> 
> I'm not a "vehicle person," so the kit doesn't have appeal for me either way. I will be interested in seeing what creative builders do with their kits.
> 
> Lesson here: You can't please all the people all the time, but the folks at Moebius do their darndest to try.


I haven't seen plastic or metal that can't, won't, hasn't be/been modified. I'm sure we'll see plenty of versions tweeked to match the artwork in no time, and the eyeball showing up in all sorts of never thought of places. 
I'd have rather seen it that way right out of the box though, that's all.
:wave:


----------



## Zombie_61

Moebius said:


> I think you're all missing the point. Another picture for everyone of a Roth kit. They were toy like with something propped up in it! This is the look he wanted. If the public doesn't like it, then he was wrong, and we won't do another. I'm not going to apologize for doing it as he thought it should be. If you guys want a Zinger or a Deal's Wheel, then they're out there or will be. We weren't going for that look, you're comparing apples and oranges!


Playing "devil's advocate" here, I think this sums the situation up pretty well. Many of us modelers applied our own perceptions to Von Franco's artwork and _assumed_ the car would be more cartoonish (myself included), which clearly was not Moebius' nor Von Franco's intention. And, in retrospect, Frank is correct--the Revell kits don't particularly look like Ed Roth's artwork with regards to re-creating the "movement" and "dynamics" Gareee mentions in post #12 of this thread (with the possible exception of the "Mr. Gasser" kit with the slightly caricatured '57 Chevy).

I'd selfishly like to see the line continue at least long enough for Moebius to produce a "Monster Shifter" kit (my personal favorite), and that decision will clearly be based on how well "Eye Gone Wild" sells, so I'll be getting at least one of these kits because I've accepted the kit for what it _is_ rather than what I _thought_ it was going to be, and I like it.


----------



## Marko

Same here Zombie. I personallly didn't read anything into Dave's comments about passing suggestions or criticism on. So what, everyone likes feedback, good or not. Sometimes there is no tone written, or intended, where one sees it. Anyway, the eye is cool, and I will add my own touches to the car.


----------



## Auroranut

I think Frank's right about the Finks. Most of the cars are pretty straight but the figures are incredibly cool!! I think the crudity of the moldings helps them a lot.
If you remember the old P/L ones they were really well done! Wheelies, torqued out bodyshell and oval wheels on shadow bases. All they needed were monsters in 'em!
Tom Daniel's snaptites were the same. Very Very cool- especially the earthmoving rods he did.
Both the TD and P/L kits were clean kits but man were they cool!
I think the Eye Gone Wild kit has heaps of potential! All I can see it really needs as it sits is to get the front wheels off the ground. Sure it'd be great to see it all torqued out but it'll look great the way it is too. 
I like it... I like it a lot....

Chris.


----------



## modelgeek

I am going to buy the "EYE" kit and do with that as I did with Mr. Gasser. I got a Snapp Draggin kit and used the rear wheels off of that..made some smoke on the wheels. took some extra drag kit parts and changed the front , made some exhaust..ect I jacked up the front in wheely stand ..If I had to choose between No "EYE or the kit Moebius put out I will take the kit..Duhhhh! I can make it look how I want it to be.. Name one model company that has at least 3 new kits out at the same time..Thanks Frank and the Moebius team..Jeff


----------



## Jimmy B

MonsterModelMan said:


> Roy,
> 
> Picked mine up at my local hobby shop in NJ!
> 
> MMM


MMM, which LHS do you go to in NJ? The only one I know of near me is Avenel Hobby near the Woodbridge Mall and they usually don't get Moebius' latest release for a couple weeks after release.

Thanks - JB


----------



## Moebius

Thanks for the understanding posts guys. It's never my intention to argue with any one on posts, as it's usually unproductive. Some guys don't like the Eye kit, but it is what it is. I wish we could have done something like the photoshopped piece, but in all reality besides VF being happy with it, tooling costs would have gone up tremendously. If this one sells good, it's something for us to examine. We'll pass the concerns along to VF, and if another does happen, we'll see what we can do about something more cartoonish. For you guys that bought it without liking it just to get numbers up, we really appreciate that kind of support, but buy something you like!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Jimmy B said:


> MMM, which LHS do you go to in NJ? The only one I know of near me is Avenel Hobby near the Woodbridge Mall and they usually don't get Moebius' latest release for a couple weeks after release.
> 
> Thanks - JB


AAA Hobbies and Crafts in Magnolia NJ...they are the storefront to Stevens International. No deals on price..they sell at retail but usually have ALL the new stuff when you walk in so you pay for the convenience. I have found that the amount of money I save by buying online...I usually give it back in shipping so it comes out about even. The advantage is having a LHS close by that I can touch and feel the boxes and support the shop owners that sell me my supplies besides all the great kits! Plus I get a phone call from the staff when a kit I want comes in so I get first dibbs on it so to speak!

It is a "win-win" all the way around!

Thanks Frank for understanding some of the viewpoints on this thread!
I'm very OK with what you put out..and look forward to more of these...however they come to us...in the future!

MMM


----------



## docplastic

*Eye, My Eye*

I don't like the way comments on this thread are trending. I'm still eyerate!!! Look at that eyeball. Did you ever see such a lame orb. Couldn't Moebius have sprung for a clear cornea part and a much wider pupil?! Think of the possibilities that would have been there for customizing the veins on the retina. And I'm sure that some aftermarket company would have been happy to supply lighted "floaters" for the interior meniscus. 

Now I'll have to purchase a Lindberg Human Eye and scratchbuild my own hot rod to mount it on.

Oh well. Maybe Santa will bring me my grail kit: An original Renwal Visible Woman.

And we can look forward to the New Year, with the Confederate Raider, Wonder Woman, and Superboy in the offing. I'm beginning to feel better already.


----------



## geoffdude

Marko said:


> Same here Zombie. I personallly didn't read anything into Dave's comments about passing suggestions or criticism on. So what, everyone likes feedback, good or not. Sometimes there is no tone written, or intended, where one sees it. Anyway, the eye is cool, and I will add my own touches to the car.


In all honesty, some can see only what they want to see.

Using history within this forum as my guide though, there was "tone" there (my opinion). And speaking only for myself, it was uncalled for.

I personally have no thoughts one way or the other on the eye gone wild model, as in general I don't enjoy building car models at all. However, I do have a general interest in addressing rudeness no matter where I encounter it. I'm just wired that way I guess.


----------



## Marko

Hey Doc, I have an Ameoba kit if you need it!! Thanks for the input G-Dude. Yeah, everyone is programmed different. I guess that's what makes it all very interesting!


----------



## roadflea

well guys let me give you my 2 cents mayby it is because i am back in the hobby but i look at it this way. with any kit figure or auto or anything in between you can buy a kit and build it boxstock or add and customize it to your likeing ,whice i have seen done with many figure and auto kits if you pictured it one way and thats not whats in the box change it to how you imagined the kit to be i will be buying 3 of these kits 1 to build box stock 1 to customize and 1 because i know i will screw up along the way i am just VERY HAPPY to have a new kit out along these lines as i am a BIG tom daniel and roth fan and I just HOPE the other 3 will get made and i thank the companies outting this stuff oit IT IS A VERY GOOD TIME TO BE BACK IN THE HOBBY but like i said i am new here and thats jusy my opinion


----------



## Zombie_61

docplastic said:


> I don't like the way comments on this thread are trending. I'm still eyerate!!! Look at that eyeball. Did you ever see such a lame orb. Couldn't Moebius have sprung for a clear cornea part and a much wider pupil?! Think of the possibilities that would have been there for customizing the veins on the retina. And I'm sure that some aftermarket company would have been happy to supply lighted "floaters" for the interior meniscus.


Interior meniscus! :lol: I'd be very surprised to hear _anyone_ at Moebius even briefly considered making the eye anatomically correct.


----------



## Gilusions

Chuck said:


> Regarding Roth caricature kits, I passed on Revell's boring Mr. Gasser several times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... until I saw this "Amazing" magazine cover. Minimal modifications really amp up this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that'll work.


I have the 2 issues of AFM magazines and I was impress on the way using a bowling ball to give the radius on the chassis on the car. I remember buying models because of the cover and sometimes it did not end up looking that way. That's ok because the fun is building it! I guess it is fun to morph a picture,but like the magazine article he came out with a cool built.

I myself am happy with what Moebius has come out with and I am not the out of box builder. When I get a chance I like to take just the eyeball and hang it on my mirror of my car and light it! So it is not what models you buy is what are you going to do to it as I have seen other model builders I have viewed on the forums.

It is cold where I live so stay inside and build something

Gil


----------



## mrmurph

Hey Gil: with the snow you guys got in CT, you should have plenty of time to build. And I concur with your points.


----------



## Zombie_61

I have a question for anyone who has the kit, or anyone at Moebius for that matter. Does the kit come with decals to replicate the flame paintjob from the artwork?


----------



## Moebius

Zombie_61 said:


> I have a question for anyone who has the kit, or anyone at Moebius for that matter. Does the kit come with decals to replicate the flame paintjob from the artwork?


There is a decal sheet, yes. It does have flames.


----------



## scooke123

Look at the kit as your starting slate- and break out your customizing skills and you can create the look you personally want!!! I look forward to see what we can create from this model. And I bet with a nice paintjob on the out of box it will look great as well!!
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61

Moebius said:


> There is a decal sheet, yes. It does have flames.


Whew! Thank you. I don't own an airbrush, so I was beginning to wonder how I was going to replicate the flames with rattle cans. :freak: These kits haven't made their way to the West Coast yet (or at least not to my not-so-local hobby shop) so I haven't been able to get my hot little hands on one...but soon, very soon... :dude:


----------



## RC-Archer

Just got my kit. Nice surprise, chrome plated parts!! They were not shown on the prototype. Am currently planning the mods that I'll do to it.


----------



## Tim Nolan

OK, as someone who is a lifetime Fink fan, I'll throw in my 12 cents worth here.....

I'm a big fan of Franco's work. I've talked to him a few times several years back, I have a ton of his decals in my collection, and a few nice autographed items he did for me. I also have some of his limited edition tiki stuff in my collection. It's all just way cool, and he's the same. He's not only a great kulture artist, he's a traditional hotrodder to the bone. His artwork reflects it. 

Art does not always transfer to form easily. The Roth monster kits from our childhood are testiment to that. The cars are crude and non-detailed, but depict period hotrods in a very basic artistic manner. We know that Mr. Gasser is driving a 57' Chevy. It isn't a detailed model, but we know what it is. It sits flat on the shelf, is free-rolling, and has a cool monster dude at the wheel. These kits were made for kids originally, we just all grew up and still love them! They are simple to assemble, and have some of THE worst mold seams ever! But as kids, we built them, and loved them, right out of the box. We hand-painted them with gloppy Testors bottle paints using cheap brushes, and used a whole tube of glue to put them together. But, no matter how badly you did it, they were still way-cool when they were done! 

I have some kits I did probably 20 years back, some Roth kits and some of the old Hawk "monster" kits. They aren't bad for when I did them, but as my modeling techniques have grown, they look worse every year. LOL. I'll hang on to them though for the sake of my own personal modeling history! I wish I had some of the ones I did as a kid. 

I have to ask, if you are a fan of these type of kits, did you really expect this to be a detailed kit of some kind? I didn't! I was quite pleased with the sturdy box and brilliant artwork when I recieved it. I was also happy with the crisp styrene quality, the fact that it was molded in a light color, no flash plastic, and what I perceived to be a perfect throw-back to the Roth kits from the 60's! I think Moebius and Franco nailed it! In my mind, I see these kits as Bob's tribute to Ed Roth, who was his mentor and great friend. He also knew Von Dutch, who created the Flyin' Eyeball artwork in the first place! Also a fitting tribute! 

The world of Kustom Kulture is certainly not everyones cup of tea. In the words of Ed Roth, regarding the artwork: "If I have to explain it to you, you probably wouldn't understand." 

I think you are going to see some of these kits transformed into wonderful works of art in the near future! (I'll try not to let you down with my own build!) As both an artist and a model builder, I can't wait to turn loose on one of these kits. 

I've seen some of you create some marvelous diorama's and detailed works of art with the movie monsters that have been released, with the sub kits, the Lost in Space kits. Why not this one? Tire smoke can be made from Sculpee clay, fiberfill, sheet plastic.....Add a few flies.....Airbrush that eye up in kandies.....Maybe add a realistic iris and pupil with one of those big plastic doll eyes....Lot's of bloody veins with a 0000 brush.....Hit the parts bin for some different headers, velocity stacks from aluminum tube....Make a base to look like asphalt....Do I have to keep going? 

Here, here's something for your "minds eye".....Most of these kits have had some mods done to them! That last poor bastard was an Aurora Knight!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Here's one finished by Fred Mellini over on Dave's Showrod Rally. It's the first one I've seen done. Fred does a lot of drybrush work, and sprays a lot of kool metalics.....

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=completed&action=display&thread=11491


----------



## Zombie_61

Tim Nolan said:


> I have to ask, if you are a fan of these type of kits, did you really expect this to be a detailed kit of some kind?


Detailed, no. But I think many of us were expecting it to look more caricatured like Von Franco's artwork, which, IMO, it does not. While it's true the Revell kits don't particularly look like Ed Roth's artwork, I don't think any of us knew the plan for this kit was to create something similar to those kits. And, to be clear, I'm not saying Moebius owes us any explanations with regards to how they conduct their business or their creative process; our own assumptions led us to draw the wrong conclusions.



Tim Nolan said:


> I think Moebius and Franco nailed it! In my mind, I see these kits as Bob's tribute to Ed Roth, who was his mentor and great friend. He also knew Von Dutch, who created the Flyin' Eyeball artwork in the first place! Also a fitting tribute!


As I stated in a previous post, now that I've accepted the kit for what it is rather than what I thought it was going to be, I concur. Knowing now what the "game plan" was for this kit, I think Moebius has done an excellent job of translating Von Franco's art into a three-dimensional medium and I'm looking forward to adding this kit to my collection.



Tim Nolan said:


> The world of Kustom Kulture is certainly not everyones cup of tea. In the words of Ed Roth, regarding the artwork: "If I have to explain it to you, you probably wouldn't understand."


True, which is one of the reasons the "art snobs" of the world have dubbed this type of art as "low brow". I'm a long-time fan of artists like Ed "Big Daddy" Roth, Dave "Big" Deal, Robert Williams, Stanley "Mouse" Miller, George Trosley, and others associated with the Kustom Kulture and hot rod art here in the U.S., and now I'm happy to add Von Franco's name to that list.



Tim Nolan said:


> Here's one finished by Fred Mellini over on Dave's Showrod Rally. It's the first one I've seen done. Fred does a lot of drybrush work, and sprays a lot of kool metalics...


This is the first one I've seen built as well (aside from Dave Metzner's prototype, that is). Now I'm _really_ looking forward to getting one of my own!


----------



## Zombie_61

I've become a _huge_ fan of the Eye Gone Wild kit since getting my hands on one, and I was wondering if the future of the line of Von Franco kits will be included in Moebius' announcement in February?


----------



## hedorah59

I certainly hope so! I would love to see more Von Franco kits :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

BIG VON FRANKO!!!
BIG VON FRANCO!!!


~RK~


----------



## Ensign Eddie

I got the February sale flyer from Squadron today and was pleasantly surprised to see them feature "Eye Gone Wild" as the cover subject.


----------



## Von Franco

Thanks guys, I just got back from driving my 32 to CAL. from Austin TX. and on the way
I was brain storming on new Ideas. Of course driving threw the desert helps ha ha. Im gonna push to get Stone,Hoods and Crooks to be the next model. hopefully A little more 
attitude , the first model is always the hardest. I didn't know what to expect from China
we had a hard time making them under stand what we wanted them to do. Anyways i'll keep you guys posted. Again thanks..............Endsville Franco................


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Von Franco:wave:.
Great to hear you're gonna push for the Stone Hoods and Crooks car!! As soon as I saw the artwork I though it'd be the coolest one in the series (though they're all hot!!). 
Thanks for doing these new designs for us mate.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61

I'm down with whatever your partnership with Moebius brings; the market for truly cool hot rod kits has been ignored far too long. :dude:


----------



## Moonman27

I think I will get one of these,just for the car,and use a Frankenstein Flivver figure instead of the eyeball. The monster rod cars were LAME,figures with them were good, however. BTW have you guys ever seen some work of the artist called "Coop"? Now his artwork is AMAZING! I would love to see his work done up in some styrene! He has had some of his work done up in resin,but I don't really like resin too much,personally. He did a drawing of Frankenstein driving a cool rod,and BOF too. Google him and see what I mean,right up our alley,I'de say. Moebius should really consider an alliance with this guy,IMHO. Thanks Moebius for yet another cool kit!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Most of Coop's stuff tends to be on the, shall we say, risque' side...probably not suitable for Moebius...


----------



## gareee

deadmanincfan said:


> Most of Coop's stuff tends to be on the, shall we say, risque' side...


You say that like its a BAD thing... hehee!


----------



## Moonman27

You're right deadman,Coop's stuff is a little risque. Maybe not a Moebius thing,I guess. But I really like his style of drawing. I assume he is a monster fan like some of us here.


----------



## deadmanincfan

gareee said:


> You say that like its a BAD thing... hehee!


You kiddin'? Risque' business is the best business!


----------



## Zombie_61

Von Franco said:


> Thanks guys, I just got back from driving my 32 to CAL. from Austin TX. and on the way I was brain storming on new Ideas. Of course driving threw the desert helps ha ha. Im gonna push to get Stone,Hoods and Crooks to be the next model. hopefully A little more
> attitude , the first model is always the hardest.


"New ideas"? "Next model"? It suddenly dawned on me as I was re-reading this thread that Von Franco's last post implied this line of kits will be continued!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mkoz

Just my 2 cents, finished the Eye Gone Wild kit. Did a lot of extra work, changed headlights, tailights, added more chrome, tinted windows, etc. couldn't resist whitewall tires, must be a child of the '60's thing. Really like the photoshop version, wish they would've tweaked the body and wheels a little more cartoony. Cool kit otherwise. Hope they release the others soon. What do you guys think of my build?


----------



## rkoenn

Really nice job, I guess I like these type of kits because, as you said, I went through the majority of my youth in the 60s as well and really liked hot rods back then as well as the Roth kits, Silly Surfers, and custom show cars. I have this kit and it will be going on the bench in the not too distant future. Yours just really looks great though and I hope mine turns out half as nicely. I guess we haven't heard yet whether Frank intends to do anymore of not. I hope so.

Bob K.


----------



## Rondo

Finally got the Eye not long ago. The concept and art are great. The kit is pretty cool as is and since it's not about scale rivet counting accuracy, it's easy to add "realism" and "detail" of a sort without sweating it. I'm detailing the carbs and reworking the front frame a bit for no special reason other than it was easy and thought it would add a little coolness. The model goes together well, Fit and engineering is awesome.

On the "Tooned" issue, I suppose that I would have prefered more tooning. First thing I'd like to see on future issues is oblong burning slicks. That would be tough for me to do and would add a lot to the look of the model.

Looking at some of the Revell/Roth kits shows how far we have progressed. They were simple beyond belief. If not for the history and nostalgia behind them, they would get a pretty cold reception these days. The Eye is leaps and bounds ahead. Just give me some burning slicks and I'll take care of the rest.

I'd like any/all of the future releases, PalmAid being my favorite.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Welcome aboard mkoz! :wave:
Great build on Eye Gone Wild. Your customizations really look great. 

~RK~


----------



## mkoz

Thanx for the comments, guys, I appreciate it. Forgot to mention, also added frame rails between the front end and firewall, otherwise the motor just kinda floats around in the middle with no frame on either side, makes a big difference I think...


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Welcome to the boards mkoz,

Your Eye VonFranco looks GREAT! Nice details!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan

Pretty darn sweet! Nice touch with the tinted windows! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

mkoz said:


> What do you guys think of my build?


In a word--gorgeous! Great attention to detail, some nicely added touches, and very well executed. And, btw, welcome to Hobby Talk!


----------



## kdaracal

Thanks for all the pics, guys! Man, this kit can be done sweetly! And a BIG thanks to Moebius for the varied genres! It's nice to have choices with quality a "buildability".


----------



## Rondo

Had to go back a few pages for this thread.

While cleaning up my bench (not that it needed it) I thought I'd snap a pic or two of my Eye Gone Wild. 










I've done some mods but plan to stick with the original concept. I worked on one carb and made some resin copies. The headlights are resin copies from a 37 Chevy. The roof is .010 styrene, ripped so the Eyeball can bust out. I added frame rails and still have some front end work to do. I'll get back to this one day but I gotta clear the bench for now. Cool kit, great starting point. Hope to see more of this line.


----------

